# £2 watch competition



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well it has been 5 years this month since I joined the forum & nearly 4k post later, I thought it time I gave another wach away. Thanks for the friendship & fun its been a blast & I have learned & spent so much!!  Thanks Roy!!

I will draw a name radom out of a hat 1 week today, for a £2 donation to the running cost of the forum payable directly to Roy, the donate link is on the main forum page on the right hand side.

Put your names down in this post after you have paid a £2 donation to Roy. *One* watch will go to the *winner* of the competition, the winner chooses one watch from the following watches. 1: Vintage Vostok Amfibia 2: Vintage Seiko 7005-8062 (Jan 1971) 3: Vintage Lanco Automatic (Omega movement) I will also cover Worldwide postage.




























Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in. Good one Martin............................ :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I'm in. Good one Martin............................ :thumbsup:


Nice one!

I will also include a new padded leather watch band for the Seiko or the Lanco, if chosen.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Donation made count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Count me in please Martin donation made :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes please. Donation made. :yes:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm in.. Donated...

Thanking you....

:toot:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is the state of play so far 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

Cheers, Martin


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes please, £2.00 donation made. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Donation made


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Great competition. Donation made


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

donation made !

vostock please , watch head only is fine if i get the golden ticket in the chocolate bar ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Seiko is stunning.

I'll be donating something later. :wink:

Completed.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Donation now completed.

Wasn't there a thread about that Lanco/Omega some time ago?

Later,
William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes please.....donation made.

Cheers.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Donation now completed.
> 
> Wasn't there a thread about that Lanco/Omega some time ago?
> 
> ...


There could of been, it shares the movement with Omega/Tissot 1481 or 2481

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Tissot_2481

Here is a picture of the Lanco movement of the very watch, FYI: I had this serviced in Dec 2012










Here is the state of play Monday morning 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

Cheers Martin


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Donation made,great idea


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'm in.

Donation made.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

State of play so far is 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

Any more for anymore?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes please mate, donation just made to Roy, so the Wavemeister is in! :yahoo:

Good luck everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

State of play so far is 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

Cheers Martin


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Donation made by me too, please count me in!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

16 members £32 raised for THF so far 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

16. Badcrumble

Cheers Martin


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Donation made, please count me in too...-)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

17 members £34 raised for THF so far 

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

16. Badcrumble

17. Littlelegs


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

17 members £34 raised for The Watch Forum so far  , anymore for anymore?? the draw is tomorrow afternoon (Sunday) 3pm ish, a random number will be generated online via, http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/original.html,

*Donate £2 to the forum to take part  & win a great Vintage Watch (choice of 3 see previous posts)*

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

16. Badcrumble

17. Littlelegs

Cheers Martin


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

If someone can point me in the direction of a donate link or paypal address I'm in  why ever not for a mere £2

edit: a donation has been made


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'm in ta.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*19 members £38 raised for The Watch Forum so far  , anymore for anymore??* the draw is tomorrow afternoon (Sunday) 3pm ish, a random number will be generated online via, http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/original.html,

*Donate £2 to the forum to take part  & win a great Vintage Watch (choice of 3, see first post)*

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

16. Badcrumble

17. Littlelegs

18. hughlle

19. Gpts

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It would be nice to get to 20 members, & raise £40 for THe Watch Forum  Anymore for anymore?

I will be out until about 2/3pm today, good luck everyone !

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The draw will take place at 3pm 

Cheers Martin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I will be the 20th if that's ok

and donated just now


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> I will be the 20th if that's ok


Sure, thats great!

*20 members £40 raised for The Watch Forum so far  , anymore for anymore??* the draw is today 3pm sharp, a random number will be generated online via, http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/original.html,

*Donate £2 to the forum to take part  & win a great Vintage Watch (choice of 3, see first post)*

1. Luckywatch

2. Iceblue

3. Andyclient

4. Robin S

5. damo08

6. davidcxn

7. SBryantgb

8. Mardibum

9. Rotundus

10. Stan

11. William_Wilson

12. Alexus

13. Bridgeman

14. badgersdad

15. Davey P

16. Badcrumble

17. Littlelegs

18. hughlle

19. Gpt

20. mcb2007


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The competition is now closed the draw will take place at 3pm.

Cheers Martin 

*The winner is number 18. huglle,*

let me know what watch you want & pm me your address & i will post out tomorrow.

Thanks to all who took part 










Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done Martin :thumbsup: and well done to the winner :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The draw was taken at 3pm sharp but was merged into the previous post, but you can see the date & time in my picture

Cheers Martin


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrylxlTnsA1qacgfco2_500.gif


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

hughlle said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrylxlTnsA1qacgfco2_500.gif


Dangerzone! :biggrin:

Congratulations. 

Also, thanks to Martin. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Congratulations hughlle, and nice work Martin. :wink:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well done to the winner and damn so close for comfort :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Went for the Lanco in the end  The picture of it's movement rather pleased me.

Many thanks to Martin and to everyone else


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Hughlle! Nice choice! And an excellent gif!

Thanks for running the competition, Martin.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Well done Martin and congrats to the winner , the Lanco would of been my choice to as it was indeed once mine , cracking watch , good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great competition, well done to the winner and Martinzx ...-)


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratulations Hughlle

And thanks to Martin for the opportunity and his fantastic work..


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Went for the Lanco in the end  The picture of it's movement rather pleased me.
> 
> Many thanks to Martin and to everyone else


Post this morning  as promised, should land in a week or so ...

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't believe it, that's the 2nd time in a week that I haven't won - Must be losing my touch :laugh:

Congratulations to the winner though, and cheers to Martin for another great competition :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

martinzx said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Went for the Lanco in the end  The picture of it's movement rather pleased me.
> ...


I had been wondering how you were going to keep a Monday postage promise with the bank holiday and all that lot..then I saw the double Dutch postage receipt  Top man Martin.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I can't believe it, that's the 2nd time in a week that I haven't won - Must be losing my touch :laugh:
> 
> Congratulations to the winner though, and cheers to Martin for another great competition :thumbsup:


thank gawd for that give the rest of us a chance :biggrin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

hughlle said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > hughlle said:
> ...


It was Bank Holiday here last Friday 

Cheers Martin


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Congratulations to the winner and good work to Martin and all that, but...

...I did rather fancy that Lanco. :sadwalk:

I'll be off to ebay then. :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Still trying to get my camera to work, but for now, suffice to say Martin, you are one sexy sexy beast! Beautiful little surprise in there.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

So many thanks to Martin for this competition. I was a bit surprised to find a second watch in the envelope!










I really love this one. Need to get busy and buy a strap for it, all my present straps have silver clasps alas. My phone really doesn't do it justice, alas windows 10 and my camera do not want to dance.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a better picture it is the gold cased/dial one on the right you have


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't do it much credit did I  I love my phone but the camera sucks. Damn you htc.

Have a better shot. Really cannot thank martin enough. Fits my slender wrists just great.










Not one in'll be putting on my bedside table though. Tick tick tick. I have annoyingly selective hearing. I can have my floor standing fan on Katrina mode and i'll keep on sleeping, doorbell in the family house rings 2 floors down though, and i'm wide awake. I have not been able to get this watches ticking out of my head all day  I love it and hate it. It is one brilliant orgy of f*** yeah! Tick tick (ok, I might be going a little mad now. Splendidly Indian, Superbly Smooth) - (persons who states the relevance of that last statement (to me) wins an Acctim radio watch that I won in a recent charity auction on this forum but is of the kind I will never wear.)


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

hughlle said:


> I didn't do it much credit did I  I love my phone but the camera sucks. Damn you htc.
> 
> Have a better shot. Really cannot thank martin enough. Fits my slender wrists just great.
> 
> ...


Your p1ssed ?

Probably not. But you sound like it :bash:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

HMT ?


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

you've been at the cobra...-)


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Littlelegs said:


> you've been at the cobra...-)


That's the answer I was after  and you also, technically, used the singular. Bought a big bottle of the king cobra reduced to clear. The watch is yours if you would like it, its sat in the pass it forward thread atom and not much interest, which I can kinda understand.

and I always sound drunk, often because I am, but more often because I ramble to high heaven. The very act of touch typing is therapeutic to me, and you lot get to suffer


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers for the offer hughlle but I've had a couple of things recently and still looking for something to repay those, so it's only fair for me to leave it for someone else. I'm sure it'll get taken. I just thought I recognised the slogan and took a punt for the fun of it. Good idea for a competition though. All the best.

jamie


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just as a heads up to anyone who might be interested. There should be an almost identically styled Lanco hitting ebay in a tick. Except that it is larger, and is a chronograph  Don't know what it is actually worth, but it sure does look pretty  @badgersdad


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Littlelegs said:
> 
> 
> > hughlle said:
> ...


----------

